# sexing?



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

My rat pip had babies about 10 days ago or so. There coloring is coming in (now i know who the daddy is) and they are getting fuzzy but no eyes opened yet but getting close I think. I am not very good at sexing young rats (obviously or I never would of gotten pip I would of gotten another boy) so was wondering if I took some pictures would anyone be able to tell which are which? I can wait till they get a little bigger if that helps also.


----------



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not a breeder and have only had rat babies/oops litters twice. I'm usually not able to tell until the babies are about two to three weeks old. I would take some pics and upload them and more experienced ratty owners should be able to help!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah a lot of people on this place are very good at this.


----------

